# Ex-dividend questions



## imaginator (29 August 2006)

when do we get paid the dividend? Is it on the start of the ex-dividend date, or at the close??

Also, is it on the ex-dividend date that the stock price will usually drop, or the day after that???


----------



## NettAssets (30 August 2006)

imaginator said:
			
		

> when do we get paid the dividend? Is it on the start of the ex-dividend date, or at the close??
> 
> Also, is it on the ex-dividend date that the stock price will usually drop, or the day after that???




You have to be holding the shares at the start of the Ex-dividend day and you can sell them on this day and still get the dividend.

The price will usually fall by the dividend amount on the Ex-D day because they are worth that much less.

Check the tax law on franking credits before selling shares to close to the Ex day

see this thread for more
Dividend, Share Price. Is there a connection? 

www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/printthread.php?t=454&pp=40 
John


----------



## scsl (30 August 2006)

There is a pre-set date on which the dividend is actually paid out - this is usually a few weeks after the ex-dividend date.


----------



## imaginator (30 August 2006)

In CFD, if u short sell a stock before the ex-d date, is it true that u have to pay the dividend on the ex-d date???


----------



## rozella (30 August 2006)

G'day imaginator,

If you go to the following site by FP Markets they give examples of going long & going short.

When going long, the dividend amount is credited to your account prior to open.

When going short, the dividend amount is debited to your account prior to open. 


> Dividends and Interest
> Holders of long CFD positions receive the benefit of cash dividends paid to holders of the underlying securities, but are charged interest on the value of their open position. Conversely, holders of short CFD positions must pay an amount equal to the value of any cash dividend paid to holders of the underlying securities (and in some circumstances, franking credits), but receive interest on the value of their open position.



CFD examples going long & short


----------



## Fab (4 September 2006)

Just to confirm payment of Ex dividend.
If I hold a share that goes XD today and sell this share tomorrow and the share pay the dividend nex week, do I still get the dividend ?


----------



## scsl (4 September 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Just to confirm payment of Ex dividend.
> If I hold a share that goes XD today and sell this share tomorrow and the share pay the dividend nex week, do I still get the dividend ?



Yes, you will get the dividend.

Also, like NettAssets wrote, you could even sell on ex-dividend date and still receive the dividend.


----------



## iownafurby (8 February 2014)

*ex dividends*

Can anyone tell me if i put a sell in for a share just after 12.00 midnight on the day of the ex dividend do I still receive the dividend payment for the share I sell.

Nicole


----------



## nulla nulla (8 February 2014)

*Re: ex dividends*



iownafurby said:


> Can anyone tell me if i put a sell in for a share just after 12.00 midnight on the day of the ex dividend do I still receive the dividend payment for the share I sell.
> 
> Nicole




If you put a sell in for a share at 12:01am (just after midnight) on the day the share is going to trade Ex-div, your share sell will not get listed on the market until an hour or so before the market opens for trade and is unlikely to sell until after 10:00am. You will still be entitled to receive the dividend.


----------



## dutchie (8 February 2014)

*Re: ex dividends*



nulla nulla said:


> If you put a sell in for a share at 12:01am (just after midnight) on the day the share is going to trade Ex-div, your share sell will not get listed on the market until an hour or so before the market opens for trade and is unlikely to sell until after 10:00am. You will still be entitled to receive the dividend.




Further to nulla nulla's reply, the price that you will sell for will *probably* be equal to (or even less than) yesterdays price less the dividend amount.


----------



## pixel (8 February 2014)

*Re: ex dividends*



iownafurby said:


> Can anyone tell me if i put a sell in for a share just after 12.00 midnight on the day of the ex dividend do I still receive the dividend payment for the share I sell.
> 
> Nicole



Don't waste your beauty sleep, Nicole 

It doesn't matter whether you enter the Sell order at 4:15 pm the day BEFORE ex-div, or at 9:59 am ON ex-div day. There is no need to stay up till midnight to place an order, because any order you put in after the market closes will only become active at Open the following trading day. However, when using an online broker, you should check about possible exclusion periods. Some online brokers won't accept orders in the first hour after Market Close.


----------

